# 1st time exam taker for Mechanical Machine Design and Material, what can I skip?



## DEXY (Jun 21, 2019)

Hello Folks,

This October will be my first time PE exam for *MDM*, and now I am studying the Lindeburg MERM. 

Since I selected MDM, I am wondering if I need to study all chapters in MERM? Can I completely skip topic2 (Fluids), topic3 (Thermodynamics), topics 4( Power Cycle), topic 5( Heat Transfer) and topic 6(HVAC)?

I just have no idea how specific the AM exam will be. I assume it will be a general mechanical knowledge test, but will AM test need knowledge of fluids and thermal? 

Many thanks if you can help me out.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 21, 2019)

Please do not double post.  The thread in the Anything about the PE forum has been locked.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jun 21, 2019)

@DexterYan NCEES changed the Mechanical Engineering PE exam format in April of 2017. There is no more breath and depth sections. The full 8 hour exam is in your chosen specialty. See the NCEES info on the ME MDM exam here: https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/PE-Mech_Machine-Apr-2017.pdf

So you shouldn't spend any time on the thermo, fluids, or HVAC sections. The only exception that comes to mind is that some of the work-energy theory that applies to both thermo/fluids and solid mechanics in buried in the thermo/fluids chapters. So it might be worth seeking that out in the book. In my 13th edition of the MERM, it's chapter 22 "Energy, Work, and Power". Much of that definitely applies to MDM.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 24, 2019)

jean15paul said:


> @DexterYan NCEES changed the Mechanical Engineering PE exam format in April of 2017. There is no more breath and depth sections. The full 8 hour exam is in your chosen specialty. See the NCEES info on the ME MDM exam here: https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/PE-Mech_Machine-Apr-2017.pdf
> 
> So you shouldn't spend any time on the thermo, fluids, or HVAC sections. The only exception that comes to mind is that some of the work-energy theory that applies to both thermo/fluids and solid mechanics in buried in the thermo/fluids chapters. So it might be worth seeking that out in the book. In my 13th edition of the MERM, it's chapter 22 "Energy, Work, and Power". Much of that definitely applies to MDM.


This. It's also why the NCEES has deep dived into stupidity. Imagine, not testing an ME on thermo, fluids, or HVAC, or machine design (as the case may be).


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jun 25, 2019)

Audi driver said:


> This. It's also why the NCEES has deep dived into stupidity. Imagine, not testing an ME on thermo, fluids, or HVAC, or machine design (as the case may be).


I don't know @Audi driver, P.E.. In my experience, once mechanical engineers are out of school and into their careers, there seems to be almost no crossover. You're either a "thermo/fluids" mechanical engineer OR a "solid-mechanics" mechanical engineer. Obviously I'm only speaking anecdotally based on my (15 year) career, but I don't think I've known any mechanical engineers who have transitioned between the two specialties.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 25, 2019)

jean15paul said:


> I don't know @Audi driver, P.E.. In my experience, once Mechanical Engineers are out of school and into there careers, there seems to be almost no crossover. You're either a "thermo/fluids" mechanical engineer OR a "solid-mechanics" mechanical engineer. Obviously I'm only speaking anecdotally based on my (15 year) career, but I don't think I've known any mechanical engineers who have transitioned between the two specialties.


Which test will produce a more rounded PE?


----------



## ChooChooEngineer_PE (Jun 26, 2019)

Audi driver said:


> Which test will produce a more rounded PE?


Going to have to agree with @jean15paul. Producing a more well rounded PE could be taken to the extreme of having ME test on EE concepts beyond the simple stuff we already may see as an example. I think having the test take deeper dives into the areas were should be knowledgeable in is better for having an engineer who is damn good at HVAC or mechanics but not both. if you really want to be well rounded, thats what CEs are for.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 26, 2019)

ChooChooEngineer said:


> Going to have to agree with @jean15paul. Producing a more well rounded PE could be taken to the extreme of having ME test on EE concepts beyond the simple stuff we already may see as an example. I think having the test take deeper dives into the areas were should be knowledgeable in is better for having an engineer who is damn good at HVAC or mechanics but not both. if you really want to be well rounded, thats what CEs are for.


The old exam format addressed both concerns.  The morning portion specifically tested general engineering concepts whereas the afternoon was depth specific.  The new exam tests mostly depth specific only.


----------



## ChooChooEngineer_PE (Jun 26, 2019)

I still think the deep dive into machine design was better for probing out good engineers who may not be the best at thermo or fluids or have chosen to forget those courses since graduating


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 26, 2019)

ChooChooEngineer said:


> Going to have to agree with @jean15paul. Producing a more well rounded PE could be taken to the extreme of having ME test on EE concepts beyond the simple stuff we already may see as an example. I think having the test take deeper dives into the areas were should be knowledgeable in is better for having an engineer who is damn good at HVAC or mechanics but not both. if you really want to be well rounded, thats what CEs are for.


EE concepts are only tangentially related to ME, so I'm not seeing how it would play into an extreme or why it would.


----------



## ChooChooEngineer_PE (Jun 26, 2019)

Depends on how extremely you want to define "well rounded"


----------



## DKS (Jun 26, 2019)

I tend to agree with the opinions already stated here that the current format that tests solely on one sub-discipline of expertise (MDM, TF, HVAC) is more appropriate than the breath and depth format of years past for the following reasons:

1. The purpose of the exams is to determine minimal competency to practice engineering in a particular (sub) discipline; most mechanical engineers specialize in their practice so limiting the breadth of the exam while increasing the depth is appropriate,

2. Demonstration of the ability to learn minimal competence in the other sub-disciplines has already been established to some extent in the FE exam.

More pragmatically, by passing the PE exam in the current format a person has demonstrated the ability to absorb knowledge at a sufficient level, that in the opinion of NCEES, they have demonstrated minimal competency to practice engineering.  If a person can demonstrate that ability in a sub-discipline than it is probable that they can develop that same level of competency in the other sub-disciplines given enough effort.  How much material should a practising engineer be responsible to recall in an examination setting?


----------



## Workx (Jul 2, 2019)

I would say - just go through once. Especially concepts like viscosity, pump and motor may be important.


----------



## Atf TX (Jul 2, 2019)

I would recommend going through all once. But spend more time focusing on your strengths and make sure you get them all right.


----------



## ct27gt (Jul 5, 2019)

Below is a link to my experience. All of this will go out the window though in 2020 once they transition to the computer test. May actually be easier because everything they test on will be required to be in the reference manual. I don't think you can bring references or notes for the computer test.


----------



## YW55 (Jul 15, 2019)

For MDM I studied section 45-60 and I got 91% on it in April (Texas releases the passing score).


----------



## DEXY (Jul 26, 2019)

Thank you guys all for warm and kind suggestions. Really appreciate!


----------



## Galalliator (Jul 30, 2019)

I am planning to take the thermal&amp;fluid exam on october, i have a question regarding the practice problems, do i need to work on the MERM accompanied book practice problems, i see it so discoraging and wasy complicated, where can i find good practice problems?, i am thinking of SMS,mechaincal practice exam by lindeburg, engineerproguide practice exam and slay the PE exm.is this enough?

Any help is really appreciated

Thank you


----------

